
Ask HN: What is a good espresso machine? - damoncali
Mine gave up the ghost today. And who knows caffeine better than HN?
======
mieses
Rancilio Silvia is very low tech and hackable. Solid, simple, built to last.
The design doesn't change from year to year.

[http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/21/rancilios-silvia-
espresso...](http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/21/rancilios-silvia-espresso-
machine-gets-hacked-via-the-arduino-a/)

<http://www.make-digital.com/make/vol04/?pg=124#pg124>

<http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/consumer/rancilio_silvia>

~~~
damoncali
Looks like a good one. Will check it out.

------
johnswamps
I would suggest buying a french press and grinder instead.

~~~
kilian
That or a Moka pot. Not only does it taste much better than in a machine, but
handgrinding coffee is an awesome and satisfying micro-break!

------
tzs
If you can wait a month, the "Good Eats" episode on espresso is coming up for
rerun on August 4th and 5th. If I recall correctly it goes into how to pick a
good machine.

The episode also appears to be on Youtube for the impatient.

~~~
damoncali
Wait a month? Insanity.

------
ezulich
Gaggia Classic is very good. It's the same machine type as Rancilio Silvia,
and about $150-200 cheaper. I can't claim that it's better as I have never
owned Rancilio, but it's definitely worth considering.

------
petervandijck
The DeLonghi EC155 Espresso Maker makes beautiful espresso because of its
15-bar pump (most models in this pricerange have lesser pumps). Only 90$. I've
had it for a while and it's awesome. Haven't been able to make very good
capuccino yet, but I'm told that's a matter of milk-frothing technique :)

Affiliate link: <http://amzn.to/bmCMbK> Regular link: <http://amzn.to/bTsI8d>

~~~
zepolen
> Haven't been able to make very good capuccino yet, but I'm told that's a
> matter of milk-frothing technique :)

You won't get anything better than a semidecent froth on amateur machines like
this no matter how good your technique is.

They either lack the necessary pressure or run out of steam midway.

This is about the best you could probably get:
<http://thealps.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/img_6168.jpg>

This is what you want:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Classic_C...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Classic_Cappuccino.jpg)

------
kevbin
I bought a Saeco from Premier Appliance for around ~$430. They don't have the
machine I bought, but the Giro is a great little coffee robot, too:
[http://www.premierappliance.com/storefrontprofiles/deluxeSFs...](http://www.premierappliance.com/storefrontprofiles/deluxeSFshop.aspx?sfid=103895&c=0&search_text=saeco&submit=+GO+)

The Saeco machine I bought has a built-in grinder, so its relatively clean.
Makes very consistent espresso, good to very good with the right beans. The
machine is quick to heat up, has two heating elements, and foams milk well.
The build quality is better than the Gaggia machine I replaced.

I can't recommend a Moka pot, unless you're very precise, patient, and have an
equally precise stove. Aeropressed, french pressed, and cold pressed are great
ways to get good coffee, but they're not espresso.

------
qhoxie
What grinder will you be using with this? Without the right grinder, the
machine is basically meaningless, so you will want to spend money on that
first.

~~~
damoncali
I've got the grinder covered. I'm just looking for a solid, dependable
machine.

~~~
qhoxie
I ask because most people looking in this price-range tend to under-spend on
the grinder. In this range, the grinder should cost nearly as much as the
machine to achieve good output.

At the volume and price you want, the Silvia is likely the best choice. You
don't get great precision/consistency, but with some practice you will get
great shots, and it will last a long time. It should be paired with a grinder
like the Rocky at the very least.

------
projectileboy
Jura makes a very nice machine, but it's about $2000. That (more than) a
little out of my price range, but we have one at work, and it's fantastic.

------
howradical
Save yourself some time and money: buy a grinder, a Nissan vacuum thermos and
an Aeropress: <http://www.aerobie.com/Products/aeropress_story.htm>. I've
tried several espresso/coffee makers and barring one that is commercial grade
and several grand, the $25 Aeropress can hang with the best of them.

------
apowell
This is the only espresso machine I've owned, but I really enjoy it. One-
button lattes and cappuccinos are very nice.

<http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NAATK2/> (DeLonghi EN670.B Nespresso Lattissima)

(Edit: If you're not looking for automatic, you can probably scratch this one
from your list.)

~~~
wowik
This is the one we use at work and it works like a breeze :). Very easy to use
and you can vary flavors without cleaning the machine, which is as far as I
know one of the main cons for automatic machines.

------
edge17
[http://www.engadget.com/2005/02/15/how-to-make-a-cheap-
porta...](http://www.engadget.com/2005/02/15/how-to-make-a-cheap-portable-
espresso-machine/2)

------
petervandijck
\- What price range? < 200? <800?

\- Mainly for espresso, or also for capuccino and others (ie. good frother)?

~~~
damoncali
Less than $750ish

Not fully automatic.

For home/office use - several shots a day.

Mostly for espresso, someimtes capuccino (80/20)

Not interested in bells/whistles/computers - just good espresso.

Solid quality/durability/maintainability is a plus.

